# wala kayo pag asa



## lomniom

Hello everybody,

I'm new here, and I found this forum very interesting. I need to translate a sentence by somebody who send me "wala kayo pag asa". What does it means please? 

It's from a friend ex-boyfriend, (I know his phone number lol!) and I don't know what it means. Thanks for your help. =)


----------



## MariadeManila

"You're hopeless" 

That's what he means


----------



## lomniom

Heh, thanks a lot. I know he won't go nowhere with his super jealosy. Anyway glad to know that he can't even write me in English!


----------



## MariadeManila

Welcome!

Just a note.
He used the term *kayo.*
It could mean more than 1 person involved
or just a sign of respect.


----------



## David

...po kayo... then, could be either singular or plural?


----------



## MariadeManila

*"po" *alone is really used to show respect while the use of 
*"kayo"* instead of ka (singular) makes it more respectful.


----------



## kenshin

lomniom said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm new here, and I found this forum very interesting. I need to translate a sentence by somebody who send me "wala kayo pag asa". What does it means please?
> 
> It's from a friend ex-boyfriend, (I know his phone number lol!) and I don't know what it means. Thanks for your help. =)


"wala kayo pag asa" - i think this refers to your relationship. So if this is the case, contextually it would mean: "your relationship won't last or your relationship won't go any further ".


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

I think he is referring to you relationship now. 

It's like he's jealous.. and he telling you that you relationship with your new guy is hopeless.


----------



## cj_sandiego

lomniom said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm new here, and I found this forum very interesting. I need to translate a sentence by somebody who send me "wala kayo pag asa". What does it means please?
> 
> It's from a friend ex-boyfriend, (I know his phone number lol!) and I don't know what it means. Thanks for your help. =)



Can also mean...

*You don't stand a chance...
You don't stand any chance...

*but if it's from a ex - boyfriend..
*
You are hopeless* would be the best answer...


----------



## cj_sandiego

David said:


> ...po kayo... then, could be either singular or plural?





> from Maria de Manila
> 
> *"po" *alone is really used to show respect while the use of
> *"kayo"* instead of ka (singular) makes it more respectful.



Filipino language can be confusing... Someone can be respectful while delivering those lines to someone else...

The word *po* is really use nationally as a form of respect... 
but for *kayo* - mostly it is use by people who live in Luzon (part of the Philippines) only...


----------



## balasang

I don't think po is uniform. I speak Ilocano and we don't have 'po' however, we use the plural pronoun to show respect to older people or to officials. We also have 'titles' that would indicate respect. But no po/opo


----------

